# Need A Wood Lathe Chuck



## spudman49 (Mar 14, 2009)

Fellas, new to wood turning, I need a good used wood lathe chuck with a 1" x 8 tpi screw shaft. I am on a real budget so I can't afford to spend too much. I know someone out there is upgrading to a better chuck and is not using there old one. Help a friend out and sell me a good used chuck for a great price. Right now I havea 4" face plate, a 4 prong spur center, a small screw center and a live tailstock center. I really need a lathe chuck so I can finish off the bowls I am planning on turning. So if anyone out there has a good used chuck for a great price, please post a reply. God Bless The Spudman:thumbsup:


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Need A Woodchuck Lathe*

Good luck on a used Chuck.Those things are like gold.I have been turning for bout three yrs an have put posts on three forums looking for an old chuck this last yr,never got a reply as you never have enough chucks.I have three right now and am getting the G-3 in a few days.you can get a new chucks for around 49 bucks.I think Grizzly has em and a there are a few other places,not sure where right now.There are folks on ebay that sells em tne was sold the other day for about 30 bucks.So that may be an option to.Good luck.
Ken


----------



## Hhaines (Nov 26, 2008)

Make your own......1" nuts at the hardware store set in epoxy will get the start.......from there you can do jam chucks, padded face plates, or donut chucks......I just push the bowl up against a padded faceplate and hold it in place with a live center.......cut the little bitty nib thingy off with a chisel and sand it smooth.....when you put on your thinking cap you can come up with stuff that works well.......we don't have to buy every gadgit that come down the pike.......good thinkin'........


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

You can do bowls without a chuck, I found glue blocks and faceplate a good way to go. You can read more about that set up here:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/face-plate-questions-8919/


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You can get a good new chuck from Grizzly for $99. I'll have to look up number but it is a copy of the vicmarc. You can also get a good chuck from Pennstateind for about the same price. Used ones are hard to come by. 
I turned bowls for years without a chuck. I mount the blank between centers and turn the outside. I turn a tenon on the bottom that will fit in a hole bored in a wasteblock attached to a faceplate. I turn the tenon so the outer rim of what will be the bottom is flat but leave a little tenon where the tailstock fits. 
Then I put the faceplate with wasteblock on and cut a recess about 1/8" deep that perfectly fits the tenon on the bottom of the bowl. At least the outer dimensions do. I cut away the center portion of this waste block to let the small tailstock tenon have a place to go. Then I glue the bowl into this recess. Once it's dry you can turn the inside of the bowl. Then I part it off and use one of the methods shown in my tips section of our club website. 
Go to www.cumberlandwoodturners.com and click on tips. Then click on methods of reverse turning a bowl. You should find some system that will work for you.


----------

